# Scoped my 629...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Today I made the final admission my eyes aren't what they used to be. I took the open sights off my 6"629 44 Mag and replaced them with a Bushnell Trophy 2-6X32 scope.

After sighting in with some medium powered hard cast handloads, I set the scope to 3X and shooting off sandbags at 50 yards, fired a cylinder full for a group. 4 of the 6 rounds went into a single ragged hole nicely centered well inside the 1" bull. I was so taken aback by this accuracy that I lost a bit of focus & pulled the other 2 left & right out of the group, opening it up to a shade over 2".

I then put the scope back down to 2X and put another 10 rounds onto my 8"x8" steel plate, shooting both off hand and resting over my knees from 25 to 40 yards. It was almost ridiculously easy to center punch the steel and keep every round comfortably within 4".

With Firearms Season opening on Friday and a couple extra doe tags in my pocket, the deer are going to rue this day...


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello Handgun Enthusiasts,

ND, Sounds like you found quite the combination that will work for you. Good
for you.

Say, I also enjoy my S&W 629. Mine's a Classic with 6.5"Bbl. Currently I have
iron sights on it. I suppose someday, so I can continue to enjoy shooting my S&W's
I will have to put a scope on some of them.

I am constantly practicing shooting at 100yds, with the S&W 629 and its twin the 
S&W 617 .22LR (6shot, 6"Bbl), more with the S&W 617, ammo is cheap.
Currently I have fixed the extractor on my S&W 41 22LR Target pistol, so I have
been practicing more at 100yds with it. The S&W 41 is right on at 50 feet but,
seems to be shooting more to the right at 100yds, more then the other 2 Hand Ejectors
Models.

It is amazing how accurate these S&W Handguns are. I have gotten quite good
at 100yds with the above revolvers, I would not hesitate shooting game that far.

I hardly like to shoot at short ranges anymore now. I can see what you mean when
your groups are small with using a scope.

See yeaw, and good luck.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

NDTerminator

Sounds like you are up for the hunt.

It is amazing what putting the target and reticle on the same focal plane will do for us with aging eyes.

Back about 13 years ago or so I had catarac surgery on my right eye (the only eye that I have vison in) and since have lived with bifocals. Since my open sighted shooting has suffered, and more so at ranges greater than 25 yards or so.

Good luck on your hunt. Depending on where you are at your biggest challange may well be the weather this opening weekend.

Larry


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The real fly in the ointment is a holster. Being left handed, scoped pistol holsters aren't in abundance. Much as it pains me to carry a fine handgun in anything other than leather, the only LH production rig I could find was the Bianchi HUSH Bandolier. I ordered it with an estimated 7-10 day back order. In the off season I'll get a custom leather rig made...


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> The real fly in the ointment is a holster. Being left handed, scoped pistol holsters aren't in abundance. Much as it pains me to carry a fine handgun in anything other than leather, the only LH production rig I could find was the Bianchi HUSH Bandolier. I ordered it with an estimated 7-10 day back order. In the off season I'll get a custom leather rig made...


Ah yes I am betting that could indeed be a problem. I have found that for certain guns the best option is a custom holster.

There is a company (can't remember the name) that makes and markets speciality leather holsters that is generally at all the gun shows in the area. I have never been overly impressed with their designs, but the one I tried on at a gun show in Watertown SD was quite comfortable.

Larry


----------

